# Pink Shield Bug series



## GRbenji (Jan 5, 2011)

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6


----------



## Polygon (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh, gorgeous! #2 and #3 are my personal favorites. I love how the background is melded into one dark green mass. Am I allowed to ask for your setup?


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 6, 2011)

Polygon said:


> Oh, gorgeous! #2 and #3 are my personal favorites. I love how the background is melded into one dark green mass. Am I allowed to ask for your setup?


 
Thanks for the compliments.  Using Canon 7D and canon 100mm macro lens with 580exii and 430exii flashes.


----------



## dantambok (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautiful! I like #2. First time I`ve seen a bug like that


----------



## Frequency (Jan 6, 2011)

Wonderful; a Fashion designer's inspiration indeed

Regards


----------



## Undo (Jan 6, 2011)

Amazing photos!


----------



## Chun Keang (Jan 18, 2011)

Great photos!!


----------



## GRbenji (Jan 19, 2011)

Chun Keang said:


> Great photos!!


 
Thanks,  Glad you like them.



Undo said:


> Amazing photos!


 
Thank you for the compliment.



Frequency said:


> Wonderful; a Fashion designer's inspiration indeed
> 
> Regards


 
Thank you.



dantambok said:


> Beautiful! I like #2. First time I`ve seen a bug like that


 
Thank you.


----------



## HeryHe (Jan 19, 2011)

wow..those are amazing for sure...thanks for sharing GRBenji. Would you please post the setting that you used to while taking those photographs, such as, Av,  Ev, etc.

Thank you.


----------

